# This is a Warning!



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If you expect to have access to your existing recovery partition after an upgrade... You Won't... It will become Inoperable. Take a good read on this link for some helpful suggestions. *How to Create an Image of Your PC Before Upgrading to Windows 10*

If you ever want to go back... You'll need one.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

This is also important if you still have a warranty on your device. 
Most manufactures will refuse warranty work unless you have the original OS installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I foresee a large number of users wanting to go to Windows 7 from Windows 10, and not being able to. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't agree! I don't think the 7 people will have any problems getting used to 10.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the problem with Lance's suggestion is that, If you accept the upgrade, your previous key becomes listed as redundant. Maybe not immediately, but certainly in the cycle. Putting back you image, which was my original intention also, will give you , in the long term, a deactivated OS?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Putting back you image, which was my original intention also, will give you , in the long term, a deactivated OS?


Excellent question! And I certainly do not know the answer. I think that probably it *will *be OK to "give back" Microsoft's gift of a "free" Windows 10 and revert to the previous legit Windows 7 or Windows 8.1, but am not confident given the other stuff that Microsoft has already done with Windows 10.

But it's certainly wise to make sure that you have a way to get back to your current Windows before jumping to Windows 10, especially if you haven't yet taken it for a test drive.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't know if this will be of any help, but my 7 laptop was upgraded to 8 by my computer club so I could teach the operating system. Since it was an Enterprise edition, I used my recovery disks to reinstall my 7 to get ready for the 10 upgrade. So far everything has worked out. My original 7 is activated and my reservation was accepted.


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

golddust said:


> Don't agree! I don't think the 7 people will have any problems getting used to 10.


They hit a homerun with Windows 10. It's basically the same as 7 just enhanced and everything including the browser seems to run faster.
I don't think there will be many wanting to return to Windows 7.
I've had the Insider Preview for about a month. I only installed it on my laptop first but after a few days of learning how to use it, I installed it on my desktop computer.
I almost compare this upgrade to Windows XP to Windows 7.
I am very happy with it and there is a Recovery section that allows you to go back to Windows 7 if you cannot or will not change with the times...
Peace Jerry


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

JerryB52 said:


> They hit a homerun with Windows 10. It's basically the same as 7 just enhanced and everything including the browser seems to run faster.
> I don't think there will be many wanting to return to Windows 7.
> I've had the Insider Preview for about a month. I only installed it on my laptop first but after a few days of learning how to use it, I installed it on my desktop computer.
> I almost compare this upgrade to Windows XP to Windows 7.
> ...


I agree! The poster who made the derogatory remark about 10 is a staunch 7 user who never even used 8.1. He sounds like one of those who doesn't adapt well to change, so I don't know what he is even doing in this Windows 10 area. If he takes issue with my post here, I'm just basing my remark on other "anti - anything but 7" posts I've read from him!


----------

